# Health insurance Dubai



## Stimpy1973 (Apr 11, 2013)

Hi Expats 

Just a quick question on health insurance.

I will be aged 40 when me and my wife move to Dubai where she'll be working as a teacher. My wife will have her own medical insurance paid for by her employer but she will have to fund my medical insurance. Does anyone know how much it will cost roughly and where to get the best medical insurance from?

Are there any other husbands in Dubai who are not working and being sponsored by their wife's have any experience of this?

Thanking you all for your replies.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Stimpy1973 said:


> Hi Expats
> 
> Just a quick question on health insurance.
> 
> ...


I've replied to your message, but the 'best' cover is impossible to quantify as that depends on level of cover, scope of plan, age, budget and there is a big difference between individual and company plans.

It is best to speak with an experienced broker who can source an appropriate plan with a good provider based in your personal requirements. It costs no extra to get professional advice and you save yourself a great deal of time and hassle. You also get the peace of mind of knowing you have the right plan for you without having to read through the literature for 20 different policies.

See further info in my signature link


----------



## maminadocha (Jun 28, 2012)

Can I also ask? We are looking for children s incurance only. Is it possible to buy separate?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

maminadocha said:


> Can I also ask? We are looking for children s incurance only. Is it possible to buy separate?


Theoretically yes, but the first (or only) child to be covered would be charged at the adult rate for an 18 year old.


----------



## maminadocha (Jun 28, 2012)

Elphaba said:


> Theoretically yes, but the first (or only) child to be covered would be charged at the adult rate for an 18 year old.


 Thank you very much!!!


----------



## Montserrat Cano (Mar 26, 2013)

*Check with a specialist*

I think a specialist broker would be in a good position to answer your question, as there might be personal circumstances affecting the situation. Try Medibroker . com, I believe it's free.

Good luck with the move!


----------



## Rogersam (Oct 29, 2013)

Before opting for a insurance policy, there are many terms and conditions which needed to be followed. The best option is to consult a broker regarding this.


----------



## Budw (Oct 14, 2013)

Rogersam said:


> Before opting for a insurance policy, there are many terms and conditions which needed to be followed. The best option is to consult a broker regarding this.


Yes, be extremely precise in reading the terms and the coverage. You will find that default coverage is with some providers nowhere near practical. There is a lack of regulation, so you find even basic things are way to low (like max amount of medicine coverage; for some of them its less than 200usd per year!)

I personally found the best one BUPA; its international, with an excellent coverage, and even with the knowledge that I am morbidly obese, made them come with a reasonable offer.


----------

